# Straightflex



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

A couple of questions about Straightflex for inside 90 degree corners.

I've heard about it, and have heard guys swear by it, so I thought I'd give it a try. I am by no means a taper--I tape small jobs like kitchens and baths. Still learning.

I tried it on a bit of a corner on plaster (perhaps my first mistake?) It didn't go well at all. I applied mud to the corner, folded the tape just like the directions said at less than 90 degrees, pressed the tape into the corner. I wiped down one side and all was well, but when I wiped side B, side A wanted to pop out of the mud. I wound up with a few bubbles. I went to cut them out this morning, hoping that enough of the tape was stuck that I could save it, but the mud was still wet under the straighflex! Even though it was dry everywhere else. Pulled it off and started over with paper tape.

What was I doing wrong?

And I guess I didn't quite see the advantage. The instructions said to bed it in mud, skim it immediately, and then go back and "finish" after it dries. Perhaps someone can enlighten me.

Thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jackpine Savage said:


> A couple of questions about Straightflex for inside 90 degree corners.
> 
> I've heard about it, and have heard guys swear by it, so I thought I'd give it a try. I am by no means a taper--I tape small jobs like kitchens and baths. Still learning.
> 
> ...


Was you using hot mud or bucket mud? You also have to watch how much you fold that stuff. To much and it will pull away from the mud. I found that if I wet the tape with spray bottle it goes on much nicer and sticks much better to the mud. It's not needed but it helps me as I'm also not a full time drywaller.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you use the bonding agent with straightflex tape. Also did you use the medium tape its thiner then the original tape. You have to press hard with your trowel makein your passes along joint. They make a tool so you can pull it throw and get an even blend in tape.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the stuff but first time I used it I had that exact thing happen. Tried to do a 45 degree or so inside corner and I over folded it. Smoothed it out and it started popping out.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

For a 90 corner I first fold it like a ''V''' Then I open it up to (guessing) about 110. I think this relaxes the stiffness. same thing for 45's

Apply mud and squish into corner, work out excess mud, not all of it! Make sure you leave the inside corner a ''hair'' high. Then apply topcoat.

If running crown,chair rail and base watch out it's not too high. you may need to float out a little.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Virginia Beach (Dec 21, 2011)

*StraitFlex*

Like Big Shoe said, 1. Apply a generous amount of mud into both sides of the the corner. 2. Use you knife to work the bead squarely into the corner. 3. Wipe down the sides of the bead using a 4" knife.

Note: Mud should squish out from under both sides of the StraitFlex. Observe carefull that mud squishes out from both sides of the tape as you wipe down. Any dry areas are a indication of too little mud.

Note: Mud behind the tape/flex will always take longer to dry than what is exposed to the air.

Note: It really doesnt matter what type of mud that you use to install Flex. I prefer USG green top because it shrinks more and draws the tape into the angle/corners.

Note: Maxi-Tack spray adhesive works very well when time is a factor, But it takes a bit of experience to get the knack for using it. The beauty of Maxi-Tack is that you can bed/skim coat the flex almost immediately.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Didn't know there was a bonding agent--I just picked up a roll lying around the shop.

But to my second question, what are the advantages?


----------



## Virginia Beach (Dec 21, 2011)

Jackpine Savage said:


> Thanks for the tips. Didn't know there was a bonding agent--I just picked up a roll lying around the shop.
> 
> But to my second question, what are the advantages?


It is easier to form a straighter inside/off angle. In other words...if the corner/angle is doing a zig zag, you can easily create a squared up/staight angle by minipulating how much mud you squeeze out at given points along its length. Barn ceiling angles would be a good example: I mud them up heavy and lay the Staitflex along a 8' 2X4 and push into the mud. I use this technique all the time and it can make the worst hanging job look perfect. I get perfect angles every time. It would be pretty hard to do this with paper tape. It would be too expensive to use on all corner/angles, but it does on very nice job on the bad ones.

StraitFlex can be bed coated right away if Maxi-Tack adhesive is used for install in place of compound.

StraitFlex doesnt crack on inside angles, and is very durable.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Jackpine Savage said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> But to my second question, what are the advantages?


Speed. When doing one or two walls, a bathroom, a kitchen it helps me to install and bed both side of corners at same time. I get at least 3 coats on all my flats first and the slam all my corners with the flex.:thumbsup:

All the jobs I do are quikset all the way.(Blue Top on last coat) No time for reg mud and paper corners.

To be honest it's been years since I used reg mud and paper on finished angles. However, if crown and cabinets are covering corners I do use paper and one coat.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

*Inside corners*

Best to use the tuff-tape. This is strait flex "red". Makes perfect straight corners. Fold it in half and open it back up. Kill the corners top and bottom (a small 45 degree cut out of the sharp outside corners of the tape). The green and black are a little tuff to use if it's your first time.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

You need one of the one sided rollers. They embed the tape so it wipes down much better. 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/No-Coat-One-Sided-Roller.html


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

aggreed eith bigshoe the speed thing use plenty of imbedding compund when setting tape. nice thing i like about it is doing both sides of inside 90s at one time as compound doest need to totally cover ur basically just flaring off egdes compared to paper tape.


----------

